# Pitboss 1100 & after market heat diffuser



## jkabrahamson (Jun 22, 2019)

Well, I got the Pitboss 1100 and while I love it there are two things that could have been better

1) The barrel size makes the top rack basically useless.  Maybe if you're smoking something small it would work, but I can't get a 8Lb Pork Butt underneath that rack and a brisket is pretty snug -- at least the ones I'm cooking -- there is little I can do about this.

2) The center placement of the pellet pot makes the temps in the middle a lot hotter than the left and right -- this is something I could fix, or so I thought.

I bought the Smoke Daddy Inc after market 10Ga Heat Diffuser.  I also bought the Smoke Daddy Inc after market drip pan.  I tried them out and at first they seemed OK.  I moved them around with my grate level Weber iGrill probes to get the most even temp and closest to internal computer temp sensor.  I was pretty happy...or so I thought.

I tried cranking it up to pre-heat and thats when things went south.  The temp stayed even across the grill, but the internal probe for the computer wasn't getting accurate readings being almost 70 degrees off.  While part of me feels like they put this in the wrong place anyway, I don't know how motivated I am to try and move it.

I tried using the heat diffuser with the stock drip tray, i tried just the new drip tray, all of them were inconsistent results.

So I know folks have used the Smoke Daddy heat diffuser with the pit boss -- how did you do it?  Did you modify it?  did you change your drip tray?  did you move your temp probe for the computer?


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 22, 2019)

70 degrees is pretty drastic. Were the temps that jacked up with the stock parts? I am not familiar with the PB controller, is there a way to calibrate the rtd setting?


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jun 22, 2019)

No, they were only about 20-30 degrees off stock -- but can spike in the middle because thats where the fire pot is.  I can deal with 20-30 -- I sort of expect it to be a little off -- so if I want 225 I run at 200, thats not a big deal.  When you're trying to pre-heat to 350 though and its stuck at 300 while the grates are nearing 380 THAT is a problem.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 23, 2019)

jkabrahamson said:


> Well, I got the Pitboss 1100 and while I love it there are two things that could have been better
> 
> 1) The barrel size makes the top rack basically useless.  Maybe if you're smoking something small it would work, but I can't get a 8Lb Pork Butt underneath that rack and a brisket is pretty snug -- at least the ones I'm cooking -- there is little I can do about this.
> 
> ...



Is your SD HD the wood burning heat diffuser or the non wood burning diffuser??  I would reinstall the stock Flame Broiler Main Plate and Flame Broiler Slider and not use the SmokeDaddy Drip Pan for now...  The stock flame broiler and flame broiler slider acts as the PB Pro Series 1100  heat diffuser because of its size and density, now when You add the SD HD heat diffuser, your grill will much better temp control and the Hot Spot at the center will be much more manageable.  I asked if You were using the Stick Burning HD with Wood added to it, because there are new steps to use to help manage the increase heat due to the wood being burned.  If you’re using the non wood burning SD HD, then you should be ok.  Check and see if the internal temp probe is making direct contact to any metal in your grill.  If it is, move it away from the metal very gently and see if that helps.  I didn’t modify my SD HD in any way, but when installed, the heat diffuser is not directly centered over the fire pot, but perhaps an inch or 2 to the right from Center while covering the fire pot.  I’ve found that doing this help direct the flame and heat from the fire pot more evenly.  On Your Start up and Preheating procedures, after turning on your grill on the Smoke setting with the lid open, once the pellet ignition has started, close the lid and set your grills temp at 300* degrees and let it run there for 20-30 mins. during the Summer season... During the Winter months, preheat at 350* degrees until your grills temp settles and stabilizes.  When You can post back if any of these tips help and good luck.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm using the the non-stick burning one (https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacment-heat-diffuser-heavy-duty-10-gauge/)

The one thing I noticed is I might need to cut it down a bit to get a better fit.  When I put it in there I have to take out the thin metal they call a heat shield and then the flame broiler tray sits right on top of it.  Not enough clearance to slant it.

Admittedly I found the same thing as you -- sliding it to the right did give even cook temp across the surface -- even if the computer probe was off.

I was considering trying to move the temp probe to be more in alignment with the grates to see if that makes a difference.

Do you think I should cut the heat SD Heat diffuser?  Or do you think its not that big of a deal touching the flame broiler?  Not sure how much of an impact that would really make -- its 10GA steel -- it could put up with a lot of heat.

I will try out today what you suggested and get back to you.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 23, 2019)

Yes, that thin piece of metal they call a heat diffuser has to come out while using the SD HD.  If You can have the SD HD trimmed down a bit on the top and the base about 3/4 of an inch to 1 inch, that could make a huge difference in getting a better fit.  I didn’t modify my SD HD at all, but it is a very tight fit.  I also posted here in this tread that anyone considering getting a SD HD, that they should reach out to SmokeDaddyinc and inquire if they can trim the heat diffuser to fit their particular grill..  All brands of pellet grills comes in different shapes and sizes...  If You do decide to relocate the temp probe, post back your findings.  I found that my temp probe was doing the same thing and I notice that it was touching the metal wall where it was attached too, I moved it from touching the wall and It made a bit of an improvement, but I also go by the lids temp gauge as well... 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jun 23, 2019)

I had emailed SD and they simply said if it doesn't fit I could return it.  Anyways, included a snapshot from the Weber iGrill.  Probe 1 is grate 1 closest to the hopper, Probe 2 is grate 2 is over firepot, and probe 3 isi grate 3 next to the smoke stack.  The PID controller temp was closely aligned with grate 1, and grate 2/3 were pretty consistent -- 1 was still 30 degrees off.

This really only matters because you'd want to put a brisket on grates 2 and 3 next to the smoke stack -- and the point pointed towards grate 2.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 24, 2019)

That center grate temp being only 30* degrees higher considering it’s right over the fire pot is manageable..  Imagine what the temp would be on the center grate without a heat diffuser there...  Also during the course of a cook, your pellet grill will cycle, ie. “Duty Cycle “which means it’s adding more pellets to the fire pot, which will increase the heat/temp at the center of the grill the most...  All pellet grills will cycle.  Here’s a good read when you have the time.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pellet_grill#PID_controllers_(adjustable_duty_cycle)  read the section on temp control on Pellet Grills. 
One additional tip that You may want to consider and is great in helping with temp management and has worked for me for many years is adding a decent size aluminum water pan to your grill on your next cook.  Your grill has enough space to accommodate a water pan, just use it with caution...  You don’t want a water spillage in your new Pellet Grill.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mpkelley20 (Jun 24, 2019)

Interesting.  My 1100 is hottest on the right side by the smoke stack. Not the center.  The temp differences have not impacted my cooks at all so I don't think the differences are that bad on mine.

I have had two temp flare ups on mine where I was set to 200 and temps went up to 285-290 range.  I had to open the lid to bring it back and then things seems to settle down.  Both times it was close to the end of my cook.  I contacted pit boss through Facebook (they are very responsive if you DM them) and they asked if I was using foil wraps at the time.  I was.  Was told that the foil can cause this from time to time.  Forgot the specific language around heat retention.  I will be trying butcher paper or pink parchment paper on my next to see if it happens again.  if it does, Pit Boss said they will replace.  They have great customer service so I would suggest reaching out about your concerns.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 24, 2019)

Here’s a good read about Aluminum Foil and Water Pans..  https://www.cooksillustrated.com/how_tos/6656-why-use-a-water-pan-in-your-grill

I’m not saying, don’t reach to PB when You have a question or a concern about your grill, but there are different ways to come too the same conclusion and goal.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mpkelley20 (Jun 24, 2019)

That experiment would lead me to the opposite of what Pit Boss told me.  By using aluminum foil, it should have maintained lower temps, correct?  Not flare up.


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jun 24, 2019)

R
 RCAlan
 -- Totally agree with you.  I can handle 30 degrees -- and temp swings don't bother me.  Until this I was using a gas grill with a pellet tray, so I'm very used to dealing with that...I also always use a water pan.

I took the arm that is for sliding the sear plate to adjust the heat diffuser a little bit back and forth for optimal temp distribution.  The one thing that makes me sort of want to try the SD drip tray again is it sits higher than the PB one -- so it wouldn't rub the PB one.  The only issue I had with that was the really high temps on burn in and when i cranked it up.  I might experiment with it again and let ya'll know.

I have a separate gas grill for burgers/hot dogs/steaks/tri-tip so I would only be using the PB for real BBQ/smoking


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jun 24, 2019)

OH and almost forgot, my temp probe inside connected to the PID wasn't touching the metal that I could tell, but i'm debating about removing this metal plate in front of it to make it more exposed to the heat -- vs being protected.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 24, 2019)

Did You get a chance to read that link I posted?  Also, Myself and a few posters here use the SmokeDaddy Wood Burning Heat Diffuser in our Pellet Grills from RecTec Grills to Pit Boss...  Meaning some have PID Controllers and some do not.  The burning wood created a major temperature issue with temps running sometimes close to 200* degrees and higher over the set point.  I found that using a Aluminum water pan filled with water really helped my Non PID Controller PB Austin XL run with more stable temps.  The Aluminum and the water helped manage the increase in the grills temp due to the burning wood. If anyone is interested in giving the water pan a try, use with caution...  Spilled water and Pellets don’t mix.  In that thread I asked the SD Wood Burning HD users to try wrapping the wood in aluminum foil and not use a water pan to see if that could manage the temp issue and tame the burn of the wood...  And You know what? It worked...  The aluminum foil help control the oxygen of the burn and tame the temp of the burning wood as well.  Something the manufacturer of the diffuser couldn’t figure out before selling it and posting a video saying if the temps rise to much, then just prop the lid open a bit.  Like I said there is more then one way to get too the correct answer...  and some are more easier and logical then others...  You can do it Pit Boss’s way and let it ride.   Go for it.   When You do, post back your findings and Good luck.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 24, 2019)

Perhaps Your Grills flare up was caused by something else that had nothing to do with what you were cooking wrapped in foil...  

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 24, 2019)

jkabrahamson said:


> R
> RCAlan
> -- Totally agree with you.  I can handle 30 degrees -- and temp swings don't bother me.  Until this I was using a gas grill with a pellet tray, so I'm very used to dealing with that...I also always use a water pan.
> 
> ...



If the SD Drip Tray sits higher then the stock Flame Broiler and Slider which is the drip tray and heat diffuser wrapped up in one, wouldn’t it lift the grates to high and not allow the grease runoff to exit properly?  Which one is thicker, the Smoke Daddy drip tray or the PB Flame Broiler and Slider?

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jun 24, 2019)

The SD one is thicker.  The SD diffuser is 10GA and the SD drip tray is 11GA.  I'll take a picture -- the reason it works is because its less of a slope with a more drastic drop off at the end *and* its also rectangle/flat vs curved.

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacement-drip-pan-heavy-duty-11ga/

Will take a picture when I get home from work with it in there so you can see it.


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jun 24, 2019)

The very first image is the stock PB broiler plate/drip pan. The other 3 are the SD after market drip pan.  You can see how its a much more soft slope and then a steep drop off at the end.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 24, 2019)

jkabrahamson said:


> The very first image is the stock PB broiler plate/drip pan. The other 3 are the SD after market drip pan.  You can see how its a much more soft slope and then a steep drop off at the end.
> 
> View attachment 398915
> View attachment 398916
> ...



I would use the SD HD and their drip pan for Low and Slow cooks..  Add a water pan safely if you’re having problems controlling the grills temps or want a little more control dialing in your grills temps.  If You plan on doing Hot and Fast cooks or any searing, then I would use the PB Flame Broiler and Slider, so now You can have the best of both worlds with your grill.  Always preheat your grill properly and keep that Fire Pot clean after every cook.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jun 25, 2019)

Think I finally got it dialed in.

Let me ask you guys this — after preheating do you turn it to a temp day 225 or do you turn it to smoke?  This is assuming you want to go low n slow like for a brisket


----------



## Little-m (Jun 26, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Did You get a chance to read that link I posted?  Also, Myself and a few posters here use the SmokeDaddy Wood Burning Heat Diffuser in our Pellet Grills from RecTec Grills to Pit Boss...  Meaning some have PID Controllers and some do not.  The burning wood created a major temperature issue with temps running sometimes close to 200* degrees and higher over the set point.  ....



If I can chime in here with a different observation...

I replaced the controller in my new PB700 with a Pellet Pro (it too has the fire box in the middle), and I noticed that the center of the grille actually ran cooler than the end(s) where the sensor is.  The new controller has total control over the fan and pulses the auger to maintain a steady temperature.  This resulted in a ~30* temp difference.  I will need to do a couple more smokes to determine whether the probe should be moved closer to the center of the grill.  Either that, or slide the sear cover over a bit to allow more heat in.

Mark


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 2, 2019)

Little-m said:


> If I can chime in here with a different observation...
> 
> I replaced the controller in my new PB700 with a Pellet Pro (it too has the fire box in the middle), and I noticed that the center of the grille actually ran cooler than the end(s) where the sensor is.  The new controller has total control over the fan and pulses the auger to maintain a steady temperature.  This resulted in a ~30* temp difference.  I will need to do a couple more smokes to determine whether the probe should be moved closer to the center of the grill.  Either that, or slide the sear cover over a bit to allow more heat in.
> 
> Mark



Interesting


----------



## jkabrahamson (Jul 15, 2019)

Wanted to give an update.  Keeping in mind that I'm only using my smoker for "low n slow" I did the following at it worked really well.  Rather than trying to let the smoker keep a temp for me, I used the P-Setting and left it on smoke mode.


I fired the smoker up between 5:15 and 5:30 AM.  -- P4

Around 545 (After the fire pot started) I adjusted it down to P2 -- this brought up the temp to around 200 by around 6:15 -- so the smoker has been going around 45 minutes at this point


*Its worth noting that I did not pre-heat as suggested in the manual and I've done in the past*


Around 6:30 AM I put the brisket on -- approx 13Lbs – fat side down


Around 9 AM cranked it up to P3 (I live in Socal and it got pretty hot pretty quick as the sun came up.)


Around 1030 cranked it up to P4


Around 12PM I attempted to switch it from P Smoke to 200 degrees.  the heat spikes were all over the place.  So I put it back to P5


Around 245 the point caught the flat and hit 165.  I checked with my finger, was very tight.  I went ahead and wrapped with butcher paper and put back.


The PIB has said the temp of the grill is 190-200 – but my ambient probes grate level has told me its closer to 215-225 – which is exactly what I wanted to cook at.


Cranked it to P4 to keep the heat a little higher – temp stayed pretty consistent.


Then basically sat around waiting for the flat/point to get to 200.  I started probing it when the point was registering 190 and the flat 196.


Cook ended at 840 PM -- and rest started.  Cut it at 940 PM – total time was 15 hours from on the smoker to cutting.  The entire point of this cook was to test the P Settings, just going low n slow.  My only complaint was I should have cut a little more fat off the top.


----------



## worldofjohnboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey guys, just got an 1100 Pro on clearance price.  I know about the aluminum pan with water (I typically have done this on previous grills anyway), however I was wondering if buying a small "deflector" that goes over the fire pot would essentially do the same thing?  I'm thinking something like this:  https://pitboss-grills.com/Shop-Pit-Boss/k24-heat-deflector-more 

Also, if you install a deflector, it makes the searing grate/function useless with a diffuser installed, correct?


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 30, 2020)

worldofjohnboy said:


> Hey guys, just got an 1100 Pro on clearance price.  I know about the aluminum pan with water (I typically have done this on previous grills anyway), however I was wondering if buying a small "deflector" that goes over the fire pot would essentially do the same thing?  I'm thinking something like this:  https://pitboss-grills.com/Shop-Pit-Boss/k24-heat-deflector-more
> 
> Also, if you install a deflector, it makes the searing grate/function useless with a diffuser installed, correct?




That type of heat diffuser is not compatible with pellet grills.  That diffuser is for the PB ceramic charcoal barbecue grill/Kamado Joe type grill.  The type of heat diffuser for your PB 1100 Pro Series  pellet grill looks like this. 





I have one similar to the one in the picture and I modified it by attaching a medal rod to it and through the grill.  I can easily pull the rod attached to the heat diffuser to cover the fire pot for Low and Slow bbqing or uncover it for grilling and searing.  Read post #88 on page 5. 





						SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G and Pellet Pro PID upgrade for my PB Austin XL
					

I think it’s very important on how you start and manage the initial lump charcoal burn process that will have an affect with the amount of creosote that can develop in the Smoke Canister.  After my first cook with the Magnum P. and the amount of Creosote that had developed....  and it was a lot...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




FYI...  Often times when adding aftermarket parts, some modifications will be required for proper operation and fit.  Also, I don’t use the stock diffuser plate anymore, since that posting in the link.  I just use the SD Heat Diffuser modified as is. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## worldofjohnboy (Nov 30, 2020)

RCAlan said:


> That type of heat diffuser is not compatible with pellet grills.  That diffuser is for the PB ceramic charcoal barbecue grill/Kamado Joe type grill.  The type of heat diffuser for your PB 700 pellet grill looks like this.
> View attachment 473109
> 
> I have one similar to the one in the picture and I modified it by attaching a medal rod to it and through the grill.  I can easily pull the rod attached to the heat diffuser to cover the fire pot for Low and Slow bbqing or uncover it for grilling and searing.  Read post #88 on page 5.
> ...



The biggest issue(s) I can see with using these huge diffusers for me is that the drip pan just below the cooking grates won't fit in without somehow cutting (with tools I don't have) the stock drip pan, or just not using it or also replacing it altogether, which also assumed it won't fit without some modifications/fabricating. 

Also (as you have done), you'd have to make it moveable to use the searing grate.  This is less of an issue I suppose as typically I'll either cook low/slow with the diffuser in (without sear) or just grill at higher temps and leave the diffuser out.

I wasn't assuming the diffuser I linked above would work, but trying to find a diffuser that was small enough to fit under the drip pan and still be able to use the OEM stuff without much or any fabrication...  Something like you've pictures only shorter would be the absolute best, no?


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 30, 2020)

worldofjohnboy said:


> The biggest issue(s) I can see with using these huge diffusers for me is that the drip pan just below the cooking grates won't fit in without somehow cutting (with tools I don't have) the stock drip pan, or just not using it or also replacing it altogether, which also assumed it won't fit without some modifications/fabricating.
> 
> Also (as you have done), you'd have to make it moveable to use the searing grate.  This is less of an issue I suppose as typically I'll either cook low/slow with the diffuser in (without sear) or just grill at higher temps and leave the diffuser out.
> 
> I wasn't assuming the diffuser I linked above would work, but trying to find a diffuser that was small enough to fit under the drip pan and still be able to use the OEM stuff without much or any fabrication...  Something like you've pictures only shorter would be the absolute best, no?




That’s what a traditional pellet grill heat diffuser looks like...  The height of the heat diffuser would have to be trimmed/lowered with the proper tools or a Machine Shop by  1 inch at the base and trim the top by 1/4 of an inch to ensure there is enough space for your grills flame broiler and flame broiler slider to fit and work correctly.  Most pellet grill companies use a traditional heat diffuser similar to the one I posted in the picture.  Pit Boss does not, they are actually using the flame broiler and the flame broiler slider as their heat diffuser in their horizontal pellet grills.  In their vertical Copperhead Grills, they use a device called a “Flame Tamer”, which looks  almost like a traditional heat diffuser, but is designed for their vertical pellet grills only.  Google pellet grill heat diffusers for sale and see what  you find.   Do you need a traditional heat diffuser for your PB Grill?  No, but if you want better temp control and more even heat distribution throughout your grill, then using a traditional heat diffuser is the way to go.  Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 30, 2020)

I just took a sheet of expanded metal, cut it, bent it into a three sided frame to sit over the firepot, put a 1/4" thick rectangle of aluminum on top and tweaked the position of the aluminum block to get temps relatively even. No matter what the factory temp probe isn't going to produce a useful number because it's poorly located. I make adjustments to the settings based on what the aftermarket temp probes say the grate temp is because I position them where they should be. Rarely does the factory probe agree. It's the same as dealing with lid mounted themometers. Even if they're accurate meters it's not the same as the grate temp.


----------

